# Giles "Matador".



## KenC (May 31, 2021)

Does anyone have a set of drawings for the Derek Giles "Matador" 40 sized 4-stroke engine that was published yonks ago in one of the uk magazines.


----------



## TonyM (May 31, 2021)

Matador 60 & 60 Twin Plan RC1539 - Sarik Hobbies - for the Model Builder
					

Designer: Derek Giles Engine Size: Single 0.60 cu.in; Twin 1.20   Please note that all plans are printed to order and as such we are unable to accept returns.




					www.sarikhobbies.com


----------



## KenC (Jun 1, 2021)

Many thanks. It would be better if they sold a digital version rather than just hard copy.


----------



## PMarkey (Jun 25, 2021)

Not sure if it's of any use but copy's of the build article for Matador and Matador 60+60 twin can be found Here along with quite a few other engines .


Paul


----------

